# Any Luck? 15yr old cock too old?



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

My good friend in the club gave me a 97 clausing cock to breed out of today. 

I'm curious what other fanciers luck has been like for them breeding from 15 yr old cocks? (pairing 2012)

I have some good candidate hens to pair him too ( And fosters for the rounds) I'm just wondering if I will be wasting a breeding nest box on a bird that can't saddle up or can't fertilize his eggs.

I was told he did breed last year and filled his eggs so I accepted him but is 15 yrs too old?


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Heck no. I say go for it! I've got a 14-year-old in my loft still filling eggs and fighting hard with all the young cocks. I'm gonna let him have whatever he wants as long as he's able. He's lived this long, he deserves it.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

I've had a 12 year old that did fine. However, you won't find out until you try! Maybe he has a couple of years left in him, maybe he doesn't. I would definitely give it a shot


----------



## pigeonnewb (Jan 18, 2008)

JaxRacingLofts said:


> My good friend in the club gave me a 97 clausing cock to breed out of today.
> 
> I'm curious what other fanciers luck has been like for them breeding from 15 yr old cocks? (pairing 2012)
> 
> ...


A buddy of mine is still breeding out of a 97 hen. Its been one of his foundation breeder and she filled all but one egg this year and he is hoping she fills some next year. The reason I know this is because I go to his house often and he's a good friend of mine. But, when you think about pigeon years thats a lot!


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Kastle Loft said:


> Heck no. I say go for it! I've got a 14-year-old in my loft still filling eggs and fighting hard with all the young cocks. I'm gonna let him have whatever he wants as long as he's able. He's lived this long, he deserves it.


He definetly has a proven breeding record and handles like a beast...really an awesome bird.



Gurbir said:


> I've had a 12 year old that did fine. However, you won't find out until you try! Maybe he has a couple of years left in him, maybe he doesn't. I would definitely give it a shot


Well, I agreed to split the first round.. so He'll get a special box and probably my money winning Van Reet/Janssen hen.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Put him with a young hen, give him stuff to increase his fertility, I know of someone with a 95 cock still filling eggs.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

pigeonnewb said:


> A buddy of mine is still breeding out of a 97 hen. Its been one of his foundation breeder and she filled all but one egg this year and he is hoping she fills some next year. The reason I know this is because I go to his house often and he's a good friend of mine. *But, when you think about pigeon years thats a lot!*


Yeah, thats what I started to think after the excitement wore off. But if a hen can do it at that age then I should have a good chance with him.  




First To Hatch said:


> Put him with a young hen, give him stuff to increase his fertility, I know of someone with a 95 cock still filling eggs.


Last year, I used Wheatgerm Oil to kick off the fireworks with my older breeders oldest was a 99. I have a real good little hen 2011 for him that I think could produce some good stuff.


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

I just had a 97 van loon that was gifted to me fill one of his eggs, I just candles them tonight and they are good to go so you could definitely get some young from him.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

lmorales4 said:


> I just had a 97 van loon that was gifted to me fill one of his eggs, I just candles them tonight and they are good to go so you could definitely get some young from him.


Just out of curiosity...are you going to let him feed the yb when it hatches or foster to pumpers?


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm going to foster to pumpers, because I have some really aggressive cocks like to steal his nest box and I don't want to take a chance on the eggs breaking.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

lmorales4 said:


> I'm going to foster to pumpers, because I have some really aggressive cocks like to steal his nest box and I don't want to take a chance on the eggs breaking.


Makes sense to me. Plus if he gets on a roll I may get 2 rounds out of him and have a lil sumpin sumpin to send to the 2012 PT Classic


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

Yea I've already got plenty of birds to send to the PT race, I'm probably going to stock him, and breed him or her next year.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

pigeonnewb said:


> A buddy of mine is still breeding out of a 97 hen. Its been one of his foundation breeder and she filled all but one egg this year and he is hoping she fills some next year. The reason I know this is because I go to his house often and he's a good friend of mine. But, when you think about pigeon years thats a lot!


In pigeon years he's 135! 


But yes, you won't know until you try. If you have a yearling or 2 year old hen that's really good, I'd put him with her. Some iodine in the water perhaps and plenty of sunshine and grit.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

JaxRacingLofts said:


> My good friend in the club gave me a 97 clausing cock to breed out of today.
> 
> I'm curious what other fanciers luck has been like for them breeding from 15 yr old cocks? (pairing 2012)
> 
> ...


Might be so called "Old Wives" tales....but I would pair him to a 2011 hen and foster the eggs, but that is me.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> In pigeon years he's 135!
> 
> 
> But yes, you won't know until you try. If you have a yearling or 2 year old hen that's really good, I'd put him with her. Some iodine in the water perhaps and plenty of sunshine and grit.


Thanx for the tip. I forgot I already bought a bottle of Lugals from Global Pigeon Supplies..so when I finish the quarentine and running the multi-mix through my breeders I'll start them on it. I was planning on just probiotics and weekly red cell but iodine is important. Looks like I may need to get a calcium drench supplement too.


----------



## OldStrain (Jan 25, 2011)

Another thing that will help an old cockbird is to trim the feathers around his vent and breed in a seperate breeding pen.


----------



## Bluecheckard (Jun 23, 2008)

Give him 2009 to 2011 hen + plenty of fresh grit and fresh clean water every day + lots fresh oxygen and most specially give him vitamin E everyday to boost his fertility.


----------

